# Have update ? about ZT-14 transmission



## foxtoy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a ZT-14 38" Hydro turn and I notice there is an update kit for the drive belt system. Does anyone know why?


----------



## foxtoy (Apr 28, 2012)

Does any one else have a trick to replace the belt other then taking the rear frame apart to get at the top.


----------

